# Betta Poop?



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

What does betta poop look like? I found brown like thing laying on the gravel on my bowl. If you can please provide pictures or detailed descriptions.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Brown is the color it should be. What color were you expecting?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Most fish poop should be brown. White or other colours can indicate sickness. 

My betta's waste tended to be solid, brown; like bits of thick, smooth brown string.


----------

